# paraprosdokian = το (σχήμα) "παρά προσδοκίαν"



## nickel (Feb 13, 2009)

Το σχήμα «πάρα προσδοκίαν» (όπου άλλο περιμένει ο αναγνώστης ή ο ακροατής και άλλο του έρχεται) έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί για να περιγράψει κυρίως τεχνικές του Αριστοφάνη. Το παρακάτω πάντως γράφτηκε για τα σχήματα λόγου στον Δημοσθένη:

Παρὰ προσδοκίαν δ' ἐστὶν ὅταν, ἄλλο τοῦ ἀκροατοῦ προσδεχομένου, ἄλλο μετά τινος χάριτος ἐπενέγκῃ.
(Tiberius Rhet., De figuris Demosthenicis)

Ο Ροΐδης είχε βαφτίσει «κολοκυνθοπληγία» την αντίστοιχη δική του τεχνική:
Ο Ροΐδης […] είχε παρομοιάσει το ύφος του με την μέθοδο της «κολοκυνθοπληγίας», δηλαδή του χτυπήματος στο κεφάλι του αναγνώστη με μια ξερή κολοκύθα. Αυτό ήταν, όπως εξηγούσε, ένα «ανθυπνωτικόν φάρμακον», δηλαδή ο μόνος τρόπος για να κρατάει σε ενδιαφέρον και εγρήγορση τον (απαίδευτο) Έλληνα αναγνώστη.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εμμανουήλ_Ροΐδης

Ο Σάιμον (thank you, Simon) υπέδειξε την απολαυστική συλλογή αγγλικών «παρά προσδοκίαν» στη σελίδα της Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraprosdokian

Χρησιμοποιείται το σχήμα και στην παραποίηση γνωστών γνωμικών και παροιμιών:
Where there's a will, I want to be in it.
Mary had a little lamb; the midwife was surprised.
Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά ξέρουν κι άλλο μονοπάτι.


----------



## sarant (Jan 7, 2012)

Στο τελευταίο ηλεδελτίο του Quinion, το paraprosdokian είναι weird word της εβδομάδας. Του έγραψα αναφέροντας το εδώ νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Εδώ είναι η διορθωμένη εκδοχή του σημειώματος του Κουίνιον, αν και δεν συμφωνώ ότι «The English word would be better as _paraprosdokia_, using the root form of the noun».
http://www.worldwidewords.org/weirdwords/ww-par5.htm


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2012)

Εγώ συμφωνώ με το paraprosdokia. Αλλιώς δεν θα αργήσει η στιγμή που θα διαβάσουμε για τον αδερφό του Μποχεμιάν, τον Παραπροσδοκιάν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Άσε καλύτερα, γιατί αν περάσουμε σε εκδημοτικισμό των ελληνικών της αγγλικής, θα πρέπει να γίνει *_anacolutho_ το _anacoluthon_, *_ellipse_ η _ellipsis_ ή *_parenthese_ η _parenthesis_. Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] *_ellipse_ η _ellipsis_ ή *_parenthese_ η _parenthesis_...


:lol: Αυτό δεν θα γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς στα πλαίσια του εκγερμανισμού της αγγλικής; {Κάπου δεν έχουμε ανεβασμένο αυτό το μέιλ με τα πέντε στάδια "απλοποίησης" ov ze englis;}


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Ας πείσουν πρώτα τον Κάμερον να βάλει χέρι στο Σίτι και τις μετοχές, αφού ο Κουίνιον εύκολα βάζει χέρι στα ουσιαστικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Άσε καλύτερα, γιατί αν περάσουμε σε εκδημοτικισμό των ελληνικών της αγγλικής, θα πρέπει να γίνει *_anacolutho_ το _anacoluthon_, *_ellipse_ η _ellipsis_ ή *_parenthese_ η _parenthesis_. Σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε, δηλαδή.



"Γιατί, στα γαλλικά που είναι parenthèse, apothéose, κτλ, ποιον ενοχλεί;" Είπε ο δικηγόρος του διαβόλου...


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> "Γιατί, στα γαλλικά που είναι parenthèse, apothéose, κτλ, ποιον ενοχλεί;" Είπε ο δικηγόρος του διαβόλου...



Εντάξει, αλλά θα περιμένεις να λένε και _avocat du diable_ οι Άγγλοι...


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] {Κάπου δεν έχουμε ανεβασμένο αυτό το μέιλ με τα πέντε στάδια "απλοποίησης" ov ze englis;}


Τρις: eins , zwei, drei. Βέρι ντράι. ;-\


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2015)

...
*11 Paraprosdokians That Will Make You Think Twice*

Paraproswhat? Yep, you read that correctly. Paraprosdokians are linguistic brain scramblers in which the latter part of the sentence isn't what you expected based on the first part of the sentence, causing you to re-think the entire statement.

Though the word itself is a combination of the Greek _παρά _("against") and _προσδοκία _("expectation"), its origins are still debated. According to some more recent info, the term paraprosdokian was coined in the 19th century and has been winding its way into modern usage since then (but unfortunately it still doesn't grace the pages of most paper dictionaries yet). Other sources attribute the term directly to the German philosopher Gustav Gerber of that time period. At the same time, there is record of the ancient Greeks using such figures of speech for both comedy and philosophy. Indeed, many modern comics and notable individuals have made good use of the paraprosdokian.

History aside, the list of paraprosdokians is constantly growing longer. Here is a list of some of the more famous of these figures of speech.
*
1. "IF I AGREED WITH YOU, WE'D BOTH BE WRONG."*
—Attributed to Sir Winston Churchill. The former Prime Minister of the United Kingdom was reportedly a big fan of the paraprosdokian.
*
2. "WAR DOES NOT DETERMINE WHO IS RIGHT ... ONLY WHO IS LEFT."*
—Often (and probably mistakenly) attributed to Bertrand Russell, the 20th century British philosopher and mathematician.
*
3. "WHERE THERE'S A WILL, I WANT TO BE IN IT."*
—Anonymous
*
4. "I USED TO BE INDECISIVE. NOW I'M NOT SURE."*
—Attributed to Tommy Cooper, the Welsh comedian and magician who was known for his witty one-liners.
*
5. "YOU CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON AMERICANS TO DO THE RIGHT THING—AFTER THEY'VE TRIED EVERYTHING ELSE."*
—Widely attributed to Winston Churchill, but probably a paraphrase from Israeli politician Abba Eban.
*
6. "IF I COULD JUST SAY A FEW WORDS … I'D BE A BETTER PUBLIC SPEAKER."*
—Homer in _The Simpsons_ episode "Much Apu About Nothing." Spoiler alert: Only Bart laughs.

*7. "I HAVEN’T SLEPT FOR 10 DAYS, BECAUSE THAT WOULD BE TOO LONG."*
—Mitch Hedberg, the stand-up comedian who was known for his dry delivery of one-liners.

*8. "MARK MY WORDS. SERIOUSLY, MARK, I NEED MY WORDS."*
—Stephen Colbert, the comedian and former host of _The Colbert Report_.

*9. "BEHIND EVERY GREAT MAN THERE'S A WOMAN, ROLLING HER EYES."*
—Jim Carrey's character in the movie _Bruce Almighty_

*10. "I'VE HAD A PERFECTLY WONDERFUL EVENING. BUT THIS WASN'T IT."*
—Hugh Herbert, the 20th century actor and comedian.
*
11. "ONE TIME A GUY HANDED ME A PICTURE AND SAID 'HERE'S A PICTURE OF ME WHEN I WAS YOUNGER.' EVERY PICTURE IS OF YOU WHEN YOU WERE YOUNGER."*
—Another classic from Mitch Hedberg.


----------

